
Ask HN: Does anyone unironically refer to themselves as rockstars/ninjas? - projectramo
Does anyone unironically refer to themselves as rockstars&#x2F;ninjas?<p>This question applies to programmers, designers, lawyers etc. I am not asking if popular musicians call themselves rock stars, or if assassins who wear black call themselves ninjas.<p>I am asking because I wonder if everyone feels embarrassed by these terms, why do people use them? Surely, it must work on some people.
======
knight-errantry
so, i started at a new company last year, and a second person in the same role
(customer success) started the same day. when we were doing icebreakers (we
were 2 out of a big group starting that day) my team counterpart explained
that leading up to current company he's been a 'startup ninja,' building teams
and establishing processes. I thought to myself: "that's strikes 1 and 2 right
there"

I could be wrong (or just self-centered) but I feel like the 'ninja' self-
designation is more common in sales and marketing roles because we're all
making stuff up as we go anyway; I feel like you'd have to be an exceptionally
formidable technologist to use the ninja moniker without quockly having to
shows examples of work that prove it.

